# inspection time help me figure my cel



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

so here's the short version of this story. bought my rabbit last year clearly at this time. bought it with the cel on dealer said its a o2 problem,, he got the car waived last year for those of you in the state of pa you pay 150$ trying to fix the problem if you don't want it fixed they waive it or you keep forking out the money, me personally i want to fix it now my gas millage is going down hill slower and slower as the time goes on, 

scanned the car today i have 5 codes 

(2) p0140
these both deal with my o2 problem helpers welcome :thumbup: 
(2) p0141


(1) p0304 ---- just did my spark plugs so going to check that cylinder make sure its gaped right and coilpack is on all the way.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Did you check your 02 sensors and make sure that none of the wiring has melted? 

Might need to replace your 02 sensor.

This site is always helpful to me for diagnosing codes. http://www.obd-codes.com


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

never looked at anything lol how many sensors are there?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I believe that on regular cars there is one on the exhaust manifold and one post-cat on the downpipe. I think the PZEV cars have a third one.

I would just check the connection and wiring on them real good before buying anything. I threw the p0140 code. Looked underneath, found that I crushed the connector on the o2 sensor that goes into the downpipe. Must have been on a speed bump or something.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

hmm alrighty guess imma be doing that tomorrow while i polish the biolines im picking up :thumbup: thanks for the help


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

How many miles?


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

just hit 104k


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

02 sensors will definitely start going bad at your mileage. i'd just replace both of them and your mpg's will get much better. you don't generally want to replace a single 02 sensor, as it will mess with the car. clean signal on one end, dirty on the other...doesn't go over well.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks for the input:thumbup: i got the car with the cel on when the car had 82k on it, same problem. now where are both of the o2 sensors at?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

What does the code say? Not the number but te discription? 
O2's are in the exhaust. One in the manifold. One mid cat(if it's a 3 sensor system) last is behind the cat.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

p0140 http://www.obd-codes.com/p0140


p0141 http://www.obd-codes.com/p0141


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

You have a bad rear 02 sensor. Replace it. Clear codes. Drive for 80-100 miles to reset readiness codes...


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

so the rear o2 sensor is on the left side of the car? i was gonna get underneath it today but went to the gym got tired put the new winter wheels on and called it a day lol


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

oh and what does this 




exhaust cost ?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

$500 installed


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

picked up my downdraft o2 sensor 










looks like i need to splice the wires front harness to this on ? seem right?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

that dosnt help me lol. came with stuff to connect the new o2 wires to the stock plug


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

its a autozone or pepboys cheap genaric 02 sensor. take it back and get a REAL 02 sensor FOR the correct car.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

gotta wait till monday for the direct fit one to get here now, checked the plug plug and **** was all good not crushed but wasnt getting a ohm reading from the o2 sensor was told to check it by the guy at pepboys


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

replaced it today reset light drove 10 miles hasnt come on yet:thumbup: oh NLS is that a straight pipe? does that exhaust cause cel?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no its not.
if you have a factory cat...dosn't matter what you have behind it...it will not cause a CEL.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

all i needed to know :thumbup: ill keep you guys in mind thats the sound i want and ten times cheaper them other exhaust systems


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

well light is back on so its 150 to trying to fix it and a waiver for me again this year


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Noob question. What is CEL?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*C*heck
*E*ngine
*L*ight


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Haha duh. I feel stupid!


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

any ideas? maybe pcm? talked to the mechanic thats going to waive me he said he will try to trace the wiring back see if somethings messed up i check all fuses nothing is blown anyone have a fuze box diagram so i can see which one is the heater core fuse or what ever it is called?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

take it to a shop that knows what they are doing.....sound like he's a bit off on his german smarts


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Take it to Josh if you want it fixed right :thumbup:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

so i was doing a little work in my car today un-hooked my rear batteries , have two in the rear from when i had a sound system found out my stock battery up front the neg was lose so i put it on tighter hooked it all back up CEL is gone, and now i have a steering wheel like light on , so whats this mean lol


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Just ride around the block a few times, it'll go away. :thumbup:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

as soon as i pulled outa my drive way it did was told its the brake light? but all brakes and rotors were just done


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i mean no disrespect... but do take your car to someone more knowledgeable.

it does seem like you are trying to cut corners on every turn, saving and doing stuff incorrectly.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

who isnt trying to save money lol, but in all honesty thats not it at all, was suggested to change my rear o2 sensor in this thread so did didnt work so now ill wait a little longer to try and fix


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

teejaybee said:


> who isnt trying to save money lol, but in all honesty thats not it at all, was suggested to change my rear o2 sensor in this thread so did didnt work so now ill wait a little longer to try and fix


All the more reason to take it somewhere to have it looked at. Even if you wanna try and do all the work yourself (which I respect), at least get a solid diagnosis so that you can fix the right parts and pieces. 

And in my short-but-enriching experience, trying to save money on VWs is a losing battle. Spend the money at a place that specializes in German auto/VW and then tackle the problems one at a time. You'll spend more money hunting down forum suggestions than you will taking it somewhere one good time.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Ya, fork up the money now so the problem doesnt grow. :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

paying $150 for a waiver two years in a row and having a TRUE issue is NOT good for your car. fix it right and be safe and happy.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

i under stand what you all are saying i do intend to take it to a place thats all about euro , but with my schedule it isnt the easiest thing i had to wait till next weekend just to get it inspected, which is the only time i had this month to think about it nothing leaves stock can you diagnose it? if so price pm me or text me 7176825783


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

sure can 
our hours are mon-fri 8-5 
we are $80 an hour 
normal diag is 1/2 hour


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

looks like ill have to take a trip to cooperstown sometime soon, i need to have it inspected first though since im running out of time this month but ill be up there for sure,


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

well yesterday took it in to start the emissions only code that they pulled was 140 so they tested everything voltage all that was good so i ordered a o2 from the dealer this time im getting my money back on the one from pepboys, so tuesday when i put the dealer o2 sensor in we are hoping it fixes it since its not an after market one


----------

